# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Làm sao để hết f.a?

## ta12km

LÀM SAO ĐỂ HẾT F.A?​1. Tút lại vẻ bề ngoài
2. Xem lại cách ăn ở
3. Trong túi phải có hơn 100 ngàn
4. Cam kết chia tay không đòi quà
5. Bớt ôm facebook, tăng cường ra ngoài thì mới có duyên gặp gấu <3
Nói vui thôi mà cũng thiệt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] nếu đóng cửa mà ngồi ở nhà thì hội FA không bao giờ buông tha cho mình vĩnh viễn và mãi mãi.
Chỉ có một cách là xách ba lô lên - đi ra ngoài – làm quen và gặp gỡ.
Đêm hội Mùa Đông Xanh (do nhãn hàng DOUBLEMINT tổ chức) welcome tất cả những ai đang muốn kết kết nối nối với người tình cờ mình gặp hôm đó nhé <3
[Nghe đồn là mỗi người vào dự sẽ được DOUBLEMINT tặng một giỏ quà gì đó mà xài xong là không còn FA nữa hehe háo hức]

----------


## thangemxuananh

*Trả lời: Làm sao để hết f.a?*

tớ đi chơi với người yêu trong túi ảnh đôi khi chỉ có 20k ak. 2 đứa bắt xe bus ra làng đại học rồi đi mua mấy cái bánh tráng nướng loại 3k/cái. nước thì mang theo sẵn rùi. mang theo con diều nữa. đi thả diều, ăn bánh tráng nướng, uống nước lọc hoho. quá "hát bê" rùi

----------

